# Review ToolSelect.com part #3 Jet Edge Sander



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It is shameful for me to admit that I've never seen this machine; and I'm supposedly a JET guy. Ahhhhh, never mind! The top of the picture was cut off, lol. I thought it had some kind of shaper cutter and a indexing pin. This is a really nice machine; I've looked at it but it was a little too rich for my blood, given the type of projects I typically do. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Hello AL,
I put a different picture in and it still cut the top off. I'll have to find a different one.
Keith


----------



## mondak (Oct 30, 2011)

I have seriously been looking at purchasing this sander, but now I think I will wait and see if jet (WMH) fixes the tilting and dust hood concerns. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Al,
Keith


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

Keith, I have one of these which I was able to purchase at a very good price about a year ago. I completely agree with the issues that you brought up in the review, particularly with the lack of positive stops. However I did not understand why you rated performance and quality as only 2 stars (you said that the motor was powerful and the machine would sand all day) but for the design you gave it a 3. Are you able to provide more details on the locking pin positive stop mechanism that you installed please?


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Hello Stuart,
I gave the design a 3 star because I liked the ability to use the sander on edge or in the horizontal position. Most edge sanders are set up do only the one basic function, sanding at a right angle to the work platen. This machine will sand at different angles both by pivoting the head and/or using the miter gauge. 
In regards to the quality and performance, you are right I have used it extensively and it sands well. I think I muddied the waters between quality/performance and design. To me, they are so closely related it's hard to separate. For example… Design, the machine runs smooth and does it's job but has an issue with the lack of positive stops. I see it as a design issue but it could also be looked at as a quality issue. I tried to be fair and honest in my rating but I can see where it could be confusing.
The stop mechanism was made from with a small corner bracket and a pull ring plunger. I didn't know the proper name until I found it here.
http://innovative-components.knobsource.com/Asset/Short-Pull-Ring-Plunger.jpg
I purchased it at a local hardware. 
The pull ring plunger was mounted on the corner bracket and the bracket was bolted to the sander base. I took the belt off and locked the head in the square position. I marked the location where the plunger pin contacted the head. I unlocked the head and pivoted it about an inch to see my mark and locked it. After marking the center, I drilled an 1/8" hole about 1/8" deep. Then I took a 1/4" drill bit (the diameter of the pin) and enlarged the first hole. 
I hope that helps.
Keith


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

Keith, thanks for the details. I will certainly try this, because today it is a 2 man job to correctly adjust the head. For my sander I am planning to construct a jig similar to the ones used by luthiers to create fretboards, i.e. for creating a convex radius.


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Hello Stuart,
I would love to see pictures of you jig.
Keith


----------

